# Catching Queens at French Hill Apiaries



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

We do have fun on queen catching day. Plenty of room for interns....if you can keep up with her. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuSNQIlRoSk


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

nice finding them on the first pull
I hate those wall climbers...


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

When do you want these interns Michael? Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Ian said:


> nice finding them on the first pull
> I hate those wall climbers...


Stinkers


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Michael Palmer said:


> We do have fun on queen catching day. Plenty of room for interns....if you can keep up with her.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuSNQIlRoSk


....but can she cage her?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> ....but can she cage her?


She can, but I don't have a video. Here's one of adding attendants. Good grafter, too. First cell bar frame ever...3 misses.

https://youtu.be/4ybeZMBaC0Q


----------



## Daznz (Oct 18, 2014)

Is she coming on the NZ trip Michael?


----------

